# FF/FT: 2 Siamese Algae eaters ::GONE::



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*FF/FT:* ::GONE::
I have 2 SAE's approximately 2.5"-3" for free
happy and healthy, eat anything and everything

















would trade for:
a small BNP
couple shrimp maybe( something other than cherry)
an air pump
small HOB filter

*Pick up only please, no holds...first come first serve
Pick up location is next to Lougheed Mall 
or I can meet at Lougheed Skytrain station*

*Has found a new home *
I have one Black Skirt Tetra approx 2.5"
he is a survivor, healthy & active but a little lonely I believe...came from a group of 6 I had which all the others died in a tank accident. He has been a loner for 4-5 months and the only stipulation I have is that the person who gets him, has atleast a 25 gallon tank with more BST's in it. I do not like him being the only one of his kind in a tank and want to know he is going to be with more of his kind. So please, if you already have some and a 25 gal tank minimum... feel free to reply.








*Pick up only please, no holds...first come first serve
Pick up location is next to Lougheed Mall 
or I can meet at Lougheed Skytrain station*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas bump lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

one more bump


----------



## softlips (Jun 10, 2010)

I will take both! can u meet me anywhere in Richmond?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

softlips said:


> I will take both! can u meet me anywhere in Richmond?


sorry they are pick up only


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available....really need them gone ASAP


----------



## naim2000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, I will take the bs tetra. Please let me know when is good to pickup. Thanks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you Naim......currently all the fish are still available, I really would like to get rid of them today as it is my only day off for a bit. So if anyone is interested feel free to pm me.
Please serious inquiries only...have had a couple members jerk me around on these & tired of holding them, they are all healthy and active fish so please if your going to make arrangements with me , stick to them or don't waste my time. Thanks so much


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...now FF or FT...take one or take both ,otherwise they goin to the LFS tomorrow afternoon


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I am willing to come and get them


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds good....
Sent you a Private Message with my contact info


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

very suprised you still haven't found a home for them, one of the best eaters of Brush algae and normally sought after at some point by most planted tank enthusiasts

soo ya, bump!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks & I am very surprised as well, Neven. Seems to be alot of people from E. Van on here. Most the pm's I got regarding them, were from the E. Van area & obviously too far to travel. I'd just keep them as they definitely do the job they were intended for. But they are very active and gotten a bit big for my 33g set-up. Can't put them in my 50g cause apparently My 6" red tailed shark won't like them and most likely stress them to death. He doesn't really like any fish smaller than himself tho, just ask my angel's lol


----------

